# Heat transfer gold foil durability?



## customairbrush (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi,

I just did a shirt with some heat transfer gold foil(the adhesive backed kind).
I was just curious about other peoples experience with it in regards to how long can you expect it to last, washablity, lifting of edges/points/corners, etc?

thx


----------



## rockylpm (Feb 15, 2013)

Do one more heat press, the gold foil color can be lasting for more longer, color the barrier to yellow also can get better appearance even the gold foil has been a bit wash off.


rockylpm


----------



## customairbrush (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes, i did another press after applying and removing the carrier. 
Just wondering how long people have had their applications last?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

An age old question...how long will a printed transfer last? Many times they will outlast the shirt. Foil is more fragile and, if high quality and printed and washed correctly, will have a shorter (but acceptable) life than a screen printed transfer.


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM (Apr 19, 2012)

I ve done 7 washes on laser printed and foiled shirt with very little degrading. But I also took precautions and followed the washing directions too. Most customers wont do this and get less life out of the shirt.


----------



## customairbrush (Nov 11, 2009)

well i guess we'll just see how long mine lasts....i figure if it lasts a year or so that would be good. I'll have to keep track of the washings and see.


----------



## rockylpm (Feb 15, 2013)

Washability of the screen print foil transfer always depends how is the way to wash, I'd say which should be classified as a delicate quality transfers and only can be stand for cold water washing with gentle cycle washing and line drying.
Plastisol is good ink to be use with plastic grade stamping foil, and I have had done a formula before with using leather grade water bone PU mixture even can get better result for washing.


----------

